# HongKong police arrested 21 Uber Drivers



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN18J0GG

well, Uber was legal in mainland China, however they cant compete with DiDi due to how shit they treat their Drivers and riders. So they sold the business to DiDi. Looks like they will lose HongKong. They already lost in TaiWan


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Rynax said:


> http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN18J0GG
> 
> well, Uber was legal in mainland China, however they cant compete with DiDi due to how shit they treat their Drivers and riders. So they sold the business to DiDi. Looks like they will lose HongKong. They already lost in TaiWan


well done,very interesting on that i will look at it.Cheers for the thread.


----------



## Bob Job (May 22, 2017)

I cringed when I read Uber's response to this. Suddenly they are using the word 'ridesharing' because it suits their narrative. We all know Uber cannot possibly be rude sharing because drivers don't see the destination.

Secondly they make it seem as though they supported drivers in the first place which they don't. 

"We stand together with the twenty-one driver partners and their families, and will continue to provide assistance, including legal support, during this difficult time," the spokesman said.

Uber said it has a ridesharing insurance policy of up to HK$100 million per trip for riders and third-parties, which complies with local laws including Hong Kong's insurance regulations.

"Ridesharing should not be a crime. Hong Kong is an international city known for its embrace of global economic trends and new technologies, but current transportation regulations have failed to keep up with innovation," Uber said in an emailed statement."


----------

